# Getting my kayak to stop so I can fish



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey all, I'm a relatively new Kayaker. Just got my boat last winter. I've only been out on rivers about 3 or 4 times. Each time I'm learning something new I need to do but this time, I'm lost.

So I'm fishing the scioto last night and there are some quick spots just below Griggs. Well, I knew this so I grabbed a 5lb dumbell and tied it to a rope to use as a make-shift anchor. I looped it through the carrying handle on the front of my kayak. When I got near a pool I wanted to fish, I threw it out and I spun in the wrong direction! I guess I should have figured that would happen but I'm facing the wrong direction and find it pretty tough to fish that way. 

I thought about looping it through the back but then I wouldn't be able to kick the anchor off the side when I wanted to stop (because I cant reach to the back with the paddle.)

What should I do? how do you stop above a pool and still face the right direction?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Google anchor trolley


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Google anchor trolley


Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

No problem...good luck!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon is the guy you want to talk to. He's got a SIK like that rigged up sweet for anchors.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a set up on my Tarpon if you want to stop by and check it out. I am a Scotty products user and what I have set up works great for me.  Bubbagon is a good resource for everything.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Search anchor trolly on this site or any other kayak site or you tube and you can lose a day reviewing it all.  Pretty easy to make one.

Do you have a SIK? I just drop my drag chain through a scupper to control which way I'm facing.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

You could cut a curved hook in your paddle to catch your anchor rope. Really easy to do. Also handy as a fly/ lure retrieval. Best picture is look at Bending Branches site for what I am saying.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

backlashed said:


> Search anchor trolly on this site or any other kayak site or you tube and you can lose a day reviewing it all.  Pretty easy to make one.


An achor trolly seems like an affodable solution at $20-$40. Not sure I could make one for cheaper than that?



backlashed said:


> Do you have a SIK? I just drop my drag chain through a scupper to control which way I'm facing.


It is a Future beach 126 SIK. I had never heard the term scupper but after a quick google, it looks likey they are holes in the bottom. I definitely don't have any of those  A drag chain sounds interesting but if I have it off the back, I'd still need a way to pull it up.

Thanks all for the recommendations. I've got an anchor trolly on my list.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Be careful anchoring a kayak in moving water.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

goolies said:


> Be careful anchoring a kayak in moving water.


Totally! This was one of my biggest fears. I never try to stop in fast water, just near fast water. I also use a very light dumbell so that if the water is too fast, the "anchor" gives way before water fills the yak.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

3 lb dumbbell is pretty standard and will keep you from anchoring somewhere you shouldn't. (They don't always give way, sometimes they get lodged).

Anchor trolleys are awesome. Particularly good for flat water. I've never used one on moving water though. 
95% of the time, an anchor off the front will face you upstream, which is typically how I want to face.
I'm guessing you were in an eddy and the water was recirculating back upstream. That can kind of be a PIA when you're fishing an eddy.
You'll learn subtle ways of positioning your kayak right on the "seam", where the moving water meets the eddy, to stay in position. 
And often there's a nice rock that you can just kind of scoot the bow of your boat on top.

Let me know how the trolley works for you in moving water. Whether or not it's worth the hassle.

I have nothing against them what so ever, I just "TRY" to keep my boat as simple as possible. But if it was worth it, I'd add one.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> 3 lb dumbbell is pretty standard and will keep you from anchoring somewhere you shouldn't. (They don't always give way, sometimes they get lodged).
> 
> Anchor trolleys are awesome. Particularly good for flat water. I've never used one on moving water though.
> 95% of the time, an anchor off the front will face you upstream, which is typically how I want to face.
> ...


You bring up some questions for me that I hadn't thought about. I hear that you're the guy to talk to about this so...

I'm pretty new to this. I was out on the scioto for the first time this week just below griggs which is where i was having issues keeping stationary. I was finding the fish above the ripples for the most part. When I was casting up stream (from below the ripples and off to the side) 100% of my casts were getting snagged on rocks and I had a heck of a time working them loose (lost at least three hooks & soft baits). When I cast from slightly above the ripples and at a slight angle downstream, all of my snags came out pretty easily. Am I going about this from the wrong perspective? Is there a fundamental thing I can do differently to avoid the nasty snags and still face up stream?


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

I carry an anchor but rarely use it anymore when on moving water... My plan of attack is to slowly float and fire casts off when on slower moving sections. It is a great way to cover alot of water. If I find the fish are in or near faster flowing areas, I simply pull off upstream and walk/wade to the areas I intend to fish. I found that often I would float right over areas that I should have been fishing when I didn't stop. Thus spooking the fish. Kayaks are stealthy, but not so much when you float over thier heads in 12 inches of water. I may drop anchor if I want to cast in an area that looks good for a minute, as long as the current is minimal, but just a hastle to me.. Just my preference, as you will develop your own after time.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

rkierner said:


> It is a Future beach 126 SIK. I had never heard the term scupper but after a quick google, it looks likey they are holes in the bottom. I definitely don't have any of those  A drag chain sounds interesting but if I have it off the back, I'd still need a way to pull it up.
> 
> Thanks all for the recommendations. I've got an anchor trolly on my list.


Poorly worded on my part.  My SOT (sit on top) has scupper holes to allow water to drain out. Handy place to drop drag chains, place the transducer of a fish finder or drop lures, pocket knives or car keys through.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

rkierner said:


> I'm pretty new to this. I was out on the scioto for the first time this week just below griggs which is where i was having issues keeping stationary. I was finding the fish above the ripples for the most part. When I was casting up stream (from below the ripples and off to the side) 100% of my casts were getting snagged on rocks and I had a heck of a time working them loose (lost at least three hooks & soft baits). When I cast from slightly above the ripples and at a slight angle downstream, all of my snags came out pretty easily. Am I going about this from the wrong perspective? Is there a fundamental thing I can do differently to avoid the nasty snags and still face up stream?


Well, for the most part if you're going to fish rivers, you going to have to deal with casting upstream and learn to love making contact with the bottom.
Above the riffle, we call that "push water". There's generally some degree of a pool above the riffles, and the smallies like to hang out at the bottom of that pool, just above the riffles, right where the stream bottom starts to rise up. They can position themselves so they're in slack water, with water flowing just over them and they dart up when something yummy washes by.

So I do a couple things. Either use baits that will stay off the bottom like spinnerbaits, topwaters, weightless flukes, weightless tubes.
Or use a crankbait that dives to the bottom, but run it fast so the nose dives down and the hooks stay high off the bottom. Like a Rattletrap or something rated for deeper than the actual depth.
OR throws bottom bouncing plastics. Here you either have to go just enough weight to keep a little contact, or way too much weight so when it hits it doesn't get washed down under a rock.
I go with just enough weight, but I'll Texas rig as much as possible and skin hook the point. Maybe peg the weight or put it inside a tube or something to keep everything as snag free as possible.

But snags are gonna happen. In kayaks 99% of the time if you paddle upstream of the snag and pull, it comes out.
A lot of the buddies I have that use braid will use light gauge hooks, stay downstream, thumb the spool, point the rod straight at the snag, and pull hard until it comes free or the hook straightens enough to release.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

> But snags are gonna happen. In kayaks 99% of the time if you paddle upstream of the snag and pull, it comes out.
> A lot of the buddies I have that use braid will use light gauge hooks, stay downstream, thumb the spool, point the rod straight at the snag, and pull hard until it comes free or the hook straightens enough to release.


Thanks a ton, thats good info... Sounds like I'm not doing too much wrong then. Just have to be more patient with the snags...

As for the tug really hard part... I tried that last week. The jig head I had popped loose and came straight at my face, smacked my lip so hard that I had a nice welt for a couple days... So be careful with that tactic... 3" higher and I would have lost an eye!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm a fairly quick "ducker" for an old farger when that lure comes zipping back. 
And if you can duck AND have it whack your fishing buddy....well that's just good mojo workin!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Great post! I've been wondering how to get a ancher tied to the back of my yak.. I had a crazy idea that more or less had the rope of the anchor running thru the back handle then up to the side of me thru guides where essentially In my head I'd have it tied off allowing me to use some upper boddy strength with some heft pulls to atleast get me back up river Nd above the anchor until it lifted. ..but as I said it was a idea in my head that seems perfect but destined to fail.... I think ill just look more into these anchor trolleys lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

